# Need Advice!! Hedgehog whining?



## DracoTheHedgehog (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I got my hedgehog Draco Sunday, and Im still learning things. And everything has been fine health wise but now Im worried because hes scaring me today.

Hes still responsive to where he moves and raises his spikes when I make a noise or something, and hes sleeping in his igloo. However, within the past two minutes hes made a long loud whining (kinda moaning?) noise and Ive been looking it up and nothing is telling me what it is. He doesnt seem lethargic and is breathing normally while sleeping. Why is he doing this is he too cold? Is he in pain? Why is he doing this? I kind of want to wake him up to see if he acts normal. If he starts acting weird Ill need to take him to the vet but I really hope nothing is wrong. Has anyones hedgehogs done this?


----------



## DracoTheHedgehog (Mar 11, 2019)

Update : I took him out and hes acting normal no weird symptoms so whys he making that weird noise while sleeping?


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

He's probably dreaming. Hedgehogs are very vocal creatures.


----------



## DracoTheHedgehog (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you so much for your help.

I was growing concerned but he is acting completely normal and is active and eating and breathing fine. I really care about him. He gave me a scare, but Im now realizing how vocal they really are.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

It's no problem. My boy squeaks when he dreams. He sounds like a mouse. And he'll kick his feet like he's running.


----------

